# Construccion de un par de bafles de 2 vias



## leonin (Mar 10, 2008)

Mi idea es armar un par de cajas para utilizar en sala de ensayo y en vivo para bandas en lugares cerrados. Como aca hay gente que sabe, prefiero preguntar antes de ir a la practica, a pesar de que algo estoy estudiando por lo que leo en el foro.

Lo que deduje que necesito es lo siguiente:

1  -2 woofer de entre 200 y 400w
2  -2 tweeters
3  -Cajas
4  -Crossovers

Con respecto al 1er punto necesitaria saber que diametro en pulgadas me conviene, que ohmeaje y que marca (no busco algo hi-fi sino mas bien de gama media como tengo entendido ElectroVoice, Celestion, Selenium o JBL), lo mismo para los tweeters.

Las cajas las armaria yo (carpintero) y calcularia en relacion a los parametros, si alguien me refuta diciendo que primero calcule la caja y en base a eso compro los materiales digamelo, supongo que se empieza por lo electrico.

Por último unas preguntas generales:

a)¿Donde compro los componentes, y si hay alguna casa que me pueda vender todo(drivers, electronica)? en Argentina.

b)Los crossovers (pasivos) ¿me conviene fabricarlos o viene algo pre-hecho?

Espero haber estructurado bien el proyecto, estaria bueno que se sumen, va a quedar de pelos y a lo ultimo publico un paso x paso en pdf si quedan bien!

Desde ya muchas gracias.

Leonin


----------



## ivanutn (Mar 20, 2008)

Hola que tal . . . . mira, si queres algo "barato" y muy bueno te recomiendo lo siguiente.

es un bafle con un woofer selenium 15PW5, un driver D210Ti y una corneta Hm 25/25.

El woofer no lo conosco, yo tengo un 12PW3, es de 12", no de 15" como el otro y es de una gama un poco mas economica, Pero anda barbaro,  asi que el 15PW5 debe andar mejor.
El Lunes me compre los Driversy son una locura, ayer los hice andar por primera vez, con la misma corneta (HM25/25) y la verdad que son increibles. Nunca me imagine que sonarian así.

Selenium fabrica filtros para estos parlantes pero son caros ($250 cada uno), ahi subi un archivo que tiene un filtro diseñado para corregir la respuesta del woofer y el driver, pero es demasiado complejo y caro, muy caro, demasiado . . . . conclusion, averigua quien te lo hace, o hacelo vos., aca en Sta Fe me sale mas o menos uno muy bueno, hecho por un loco que sabe mucho, de 2 vias $150.

La impedancia (ohmeaje) te combiene siempre que sea 8 ohm. es la mas estandarizada y l aqu e mas se usa a nivel profesional


----------



## leonin (Mar 27, 2008)

Gracias Ivanutn, algo asi andaba buscando, excepto por el divisor de frec. creo que ese es activo, van antes de la potencia. yo pensaba ponerle un divisor pasivo a cada uno, que van dentro de los bafles, son mas economicos y soportan la potencia entregada por el amplificador.

A pesar de todo me surgieron nuevas preguntas, al ser un sistema de dos vias, tengo dos formas de conectar entre si los altavoces, en serie o en paralelo, estuve leyendo y segun la teoria de circuitos (de un articulo que leí) al conectar 2 parlantes en serie las impedancias se suman y en paralelo se reduce a la mitad, y por esta última se tiene una perdida de potencia acústica. 
Saco las siguientes conclusiones:

Seguramente los altavoces que consiga van a ser de 8 ohms, y si los conecto en paralelo voy a tener una Z total de 4 ohms, pero voy a tener una perdida de potencia ¿esto es asi? porque yo tenia entendido que al bajar la impedancia se incrementa la potencia.

Entonces, ¿como me conviene conectar los altavoces? serie o paralelo? los divisores se arman segun como sea esta conexion? Graciasssssssss


----------



## ivanutn (Mar 28, 2008)

El filtro grande del archivo es pasivo, es grande porque es un filtro diseñado para corregir la respuesta de los parlantes. baratos no son los filtros pasivos . . . 

Con el tema de las impedancias:

Si entendi bien, Vos te referis a la conexión del woofer y del driver? si es eso va siempre en paralelo, pero con su correspondiente filtro de por medio.

la impedancia final que vas a tener es de 8 ohm ( si le pones parlantes de 8 ohm)

La impedancia varia con la frecuencia, eso es lo que hace el filtro. por ej el filtro pasa alto que lleva el driver presenta una impedancia elevada a las bajas frecuencias, y baja impedancia a las altas frecuencias, y el que lleva el woofer, un pasabajo hace todo lo contrario.

entonces a baja frecuencia el amplificador ve 2 impedancias distintas. la del woofer que es 8 ohm porque el filtro las "deja pasar" y la del diver que es muy elevada en comparacion a la del woofer debido al filtro, entonces al sumar en paralelo el resultado te da 8 ohm. pasa exactamente lo mismo pero al reves a altas frecuencias. por lo tanto el amplificador siempre ve 8 ohm


----------



## leonin (Abr 1, 2008)

Ahhh muchas gracias, ahora si comprendo. En estos dias voy a comprar los parlantes, y les comento si me surge otra duda, que seguramente sera por la frecuancia de corte.


----------

